# Question, and kind of a rant



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Widget's new cage came the other day, Prevue Xlrg. At first I thought I'd get the coroplast and put it over the mesh screen. But now seeing how it's put together, I'd almost rather take the screen out and use the bottom tray. My only question is, since it's so deep, is that going to create a heating issue? I have two CHE bulbs, one is 150wtt the other is 100wtt but I was going to replace it with a 150wwt any way, so I'll have two of those on the cage. Is that going to get the warmth to him if he's all the way down there? :? Am I going to need another lamp and CHE? (Which I can't really afford right now.) I've already have it out with my mother about the temperature in the house. 68F during the day and 62F at night. Speaking of which, even after I showed her the cage I wanted to buy and the dimensions and her saying it was ok I still had to have this conversation:

Mom: I'd like this downstairs.
Me: No, it's too cold.
Mom: No it isn't!
Me: Oh yeah, I guess you're right. I forgot you're a hedgehog expert. Oh wait, YOU'RE NOT!!! You said you were OK with this cage when I showed it to you.
Mom: That's before I knew it was this big.
Me: You saw the dimensions!
Mom: You said it would fit over the chest!
Me: And then you said that was impossible after reading the dimensions and then I remessured and figured out the chest would still be able to fit in this area. I can put it in the office if you want.
Mom: Where?
Me: I can make it work if I have to. He's not going down stairs.

She also seems to forget that we occasionally rent the basement room out to students. We have one coming in a few weeks and I doubt she wants to listen to Widget wheel all night. It doesn't really help that Mom hates Widget. According to her he's the most worthless animal in the world. Mostly because when he's in his little dig/sleep box out of the cage she yanks the covers off of him and starts poking his quills which causes him to ball up and hiss. (Imagine!) Ugh. At any rate, that had nothing to do with my question, just wanted to unload. -_-


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

My Dad got me my hedgie for Christmas, but kept saying she was worthless as a pet. But now that she has really bonded with me and he gets to see her run around the floor with the cat, he remembers how cute they are. I had one 7 years ago, so he forgot how cute they really can be. I don't have an answer for the heating question though, sorry. The temp in our house stays between 73-78 so i don't need a heating lamp for Luna.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the exact same problem though mine is the fact that I have already got it all set up to find out that it isn't warm enough. I have one 100w CHE though and we have roughly the same temps in our house too so it is hard to keep it regulated. I am having to do some finagling. Either I will use the black light I had bought before with the CHE and see if that will hold up or I will have to get another CHE and shield which is kinda expensive but... 

As you can see I have been doing a WHOLE lot of thinking on this and still haven't totally reached a conclusion so I understand what you are feeling. I know this didn't help you much but well maybe I needed a little rant myself. :lol:


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I went and bought another CHE and shield and moved her away from the outside wall. Now I have no temperature problems at all. I am so happy and relieved.  Oh, and I also cover up the ends of the cage to help keep in the heat. I hope this somewhat helps your specific situation.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

That's a good idea. I still have some coroplast left and can build up the sides some more. I think I may also have to get a third CHE. Last night was his first night in his new cage. It looks like he had quite and adventure. :lol: He ate and drank a little and went to the bathroom all over the cardboard cut out I had his food dish and water bowl on. He piddled right in front of his litter box. He used his litter box and ran and peed his wheel a little. :lol: Def need to find a bigger litter box. 

I may be ok with the cage I have. Mom says she will just not look at it, as we don't use that section of living room any way and she'll never mention it again. (yeah right...) So hopefully I can get the temp figured out and we'll be ok. :roll:


----------

